# Topper's Brain is xtraordinary ???



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

Education has bcome competitive nowadays..when i was in school i used 2 see many 
high scorers in exams...with 98 or 99 out of hundred in various subjects.
& used 2 think how they r so damm intelligent..r they gifted by GOD with intelligent 
brain...or do they work hard (200% than us)...what such thing i lacked when compared 2 them...didnt i worked hard..didnt i have brain..then wat is the reason
of so much of perfection in them ? 

A Topper can only answer my questions ?


----------



## adi007 (Oct 10, 2008)

i used to be a topper ..
SSLC or 10th matriculation : 96%

I just need to say one thing .."Every Cloud Has a Silver Lining"...
Every guy is different
We have a false notion that the toppers IQ is more than the fail students
This is BS...

All depends upon the way one studies...
It is not dependent upon HOW MANY HOURS u study ....it is dependent upon how u study ... how well u can grasp the things

Some are good in academic performance some in other things...
A one more important thing

No matter how well u know the subject,no matter how well u have studied,no matter how well u have understood the subject... to score good marks the only thing that matters is HOW WELL U DO IN THAT 1 or 3 HRS TIME...
Some times if u have bad luck then u will commit silly mistakes a loose lot of marks...

So just the marks is NOT the measure of intellegence
Nor the aptitude exams
Nor the logic exams

I strongly feel that one cannot measure how intelligent,creative the boy/girl is ..


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2008)

lol... no special brain man... You just study well, n u will be one of them. 

All the Best.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i used to be a topper ..
> SSLC or 10th matriculation : 96%


I got  96 - 20 = 76% 

so see u r 20% intellegent than me...



adi007 said:


> Every guy is different


 
True



adi007 said:


> All depends upon the way one studies...
> It is not dependent upon HOW MANY HOURS u study ....it is dependent upon how u study ... *how well u can grasp the things*


 
So, a topper has strong memory 



adi007 said:


> No matter how well u know the subject,no matter how well u have studied,no matter how well u have understood the subject... to score good marks the only thing that matters is HOW WELL U DO IN THAT 1 or 3 HRS TIME...
> Some times *if u have bad luck* then u will commit silly mistakes a loose lot of marks...


 
 + a topper has Good Luck also 



adi007 said:


> So just the marks is NOT the measure of intellegence
> Nor the aptitude exams
> Nor the logic exams


 
Then y is this chaos of exams.....
OH examination what a botheration!!! 



adi007 said:


> I strongly feel that one cannot measure how intelligent,creative the boy/girl is ..


 
We can measure...by adding Prefixes such as *Dr. Albert Einstein*


----------



## adi007 (Oct 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I got  96 - 20 = 76%
> 
> so see u r 20% intellegent than me...


haha....
what if i say
intelligence is inversely proportional to marks 



> So, a topper has strong memory


hell no.... i said the topper employs some method that make him work well in xams..
the same method if employed by others might not work..
As i said diff methods for diff people .... 



> Then y is this chaos of exams.....
> OH examination what a botheration!!!


Coz we have marks minded teachers,parents,exam board 



> We can measure...by adding Prefixes such as *Dr. Albert Einstein*



ROFL..

talking about Einstein,he had very very poor memory...
He was made not to attend classes coz he was BELIEVED to be poor in studies.. 
His mom taught everything in home.. 

Actually whatever happened was for good coz i think if he had attended schools he might not have been able to find so many things he found


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

adi007 said:


> haha....
> what if i say
> intelligence is inversely proportional to marks


But finally a topper is recognized by his marks....ryt..



adi007 said:


> talking about Einstein,he had very very poor memory...
> He was made not to attend classes coz he was BELIEVED to be poor in studies..
> His mom taught everything in home..
> 
> Actually whatever happened was for good coz i think if he had attended schools he might not have been able to find so many things he found


 
But he had brain different from all of us..so he was gr8


----------



## adi007 (Oct 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> But he had brain different from all of us..so he was gr8


i strongly disagree..
He was(is) gr8 because he thinked differently
His approach was different

AND I Forgot to say one thing

"Doctors after the death of Einstein examined his brain by dissecting it ....They found that half of his brain didn't used to work at full capacity from HIS BIRTH ITSELF..."
Actually i have read this some time ago ... there was some technical word used to describe this but i have forgotten...

So his brain was not normal ...it was below normal...yes it was below normal


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 10, 2008)

not necessarily. 

Theorem: Being a topper is not a sufficient condition to derive that the person is intelligent.

Proof: After studying in the second top engineering college in chennai, I can surely say that the theorem and its corollary, both, are true.  

_



adi007 said:


> ...
> AND I Forgot to say one thing
> 
> "Doctors after the death of Einstein examined his brain by dissecting it ....They found that half of his brain didn't used to work at full capacity from HIS BIRTH ITSELF..."
> ...


 
that would probably be his left brain (that deals with logic).. einstein is predominantly a right brain person as he values creativity and imagination more than knowledge 

_


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2008)

People always used to say that I was smart ( No self boasting ).. I some how managed to flunk in my exams every now and then


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 10, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i used to be a topper ..
> SSLC or 10th matriculation : 96%
> 
> I just need to say one thing .."Every Cloud Has a Silver Lining"...
> ...


Well said......
I use to score above 90% till my tenth std but in XII i got just 70%.... Where it goes?
This depends on how we study things and the best is we must atleast study.. Yes, i am not even touch any books in my XII Board exams..

But now i am getting smarter by days and i got all sufficient info by self studying...
With some nice pay too..

Moral of the Story : So intelligence not depends on marks


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I use to score above 90% till my tenth std but in XII i got just 70%.... Where it goes?
> This depends on how we study things and the best is we must atleast study.. Yes, i am *not even touch any books* in my XII Board exams..


 
So u downgraded 2 90-70% = 20% 
c u got less bcoz of less hardwork...

then how they get Highest percentages....
IMO:
not nebody can bcome a topper....

To bcome a topper u must have these things:
1) Very Sharp Mind/IQ
2) Hard-Working
3) Good Luck



rajkumar_pb said:


> But now i am *getting smarter by days* and i got all sufficient info by self studying...


Dats bcoz u have matured...



rajkumar_pb said:


> Moral of the Story : So intelligence not depends on marks


True..but the vice-versa is false...


----------



## adi007 (Oct 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> then how they get Highest percentages....
> IMO:
> not nebody can bcome a topper....
> 
> ...


I agree with 3
Partially agree with 2 coz sometimes those who have not worked hard will get good marks(coz of their method of learning and luck... not by IQ)
Completely disagree with 1

IMO everyone can become a topper if he finds and works by the method he will get good marks and have good luck or atleast no bad luck

I am the kind of person who believes that their is no thing like IQ,intelligence,high memory power....


----------



## hullap (Oct 10, 2008)

toppers in our class are the kids who just *rattafy* the whole book


----------



## Chirag (Oct 10, 2008)

Well some people sure got better stuff up there.. My friend never studies...NEVER.. still scores the most among all of us. Not that we are dumb


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

adi007 said:


> IMO *everyone can become a topper* if he finds and works by the method he will get good marks and have good luck or atleast no bad luck


Its just a thought & not a actual thing 
Have u seen in class of 50 Students...getting same marks...if we leave all our 
comments aside...


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> So u downgraded 2 90-70% = 20%
> c u got less bcoz of less hardwork...


 That means no hardwork at all...



			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> then how they get Highest percentages....
> IMO:
> not nebody can bcome a topper....


Partially true, but one of my friend who is currently employed in HoneyWell used to fail in chemistry at all test and he got second highest mark in our school... And he did his engg in a reputed college in TN and got placed there.. What u say here?



			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> To bcome a topper u must have these things:
> 1) Very Sharp Mind/IQ
> 2) Hard-Working
> 3) Good Luck


IQ was completely diff from the topic...
Good luck and a lil bit of hard work is enough if u have the power to understand things... No need to hard work like mugging up the whole book.. Thats B$



			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> Dats bcoz u have matured...


Of course u r rite...



			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> True..but the vice-versa is false...


I already explain that...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

lol........ being topper just requires luck. I am dumbo (many here know that) and still I am a topper D).... I had my exams recently and guess what I did ? I played COD4 for 4 hours every day and then what happened ? Luckily I topped out with 92% while all those hard workers were staring in disbelief...... lol!!


----------



## Chirag (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
Well its not about luck. If you pay attention in class and sleep all day at house, still you can top. It just depends on your understanding. You are in Gujarat, right?? Stateboard kya?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL.......I am in ICSE!!! And I sleep in class too....... especially in Maths (damn subject... just ****ing hate it!).


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^

Just one thing.

Everyone is unique, there's not much of a difference between a 90% scorer and a 70% scorer. The 70% scorer might be able to do things the 90% scorer falters at big time.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL! I used to be a topper in school. Back then, studies used to be everything for me. But ever since I got interested in tech stuff, my attention got diverted there and the concentration on studies reduced. Now I just manage to pass.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, this is my personal experience that average marks (60-65%) or more than average is OK. We shud work hard, not to *rattafy*  but to understand things properly.

From 6th Std I decided to become an Engg. From 4th Std  I was very much interested in Maths, but I was very poor in Bio (Even I hated bio a lot coz I hate *rattafication*). After 10th Std I have chosen my Subjects as Math, Physics & Chemistry so finally got rid of Bio. I scored good in 10th & 12th & after 12th I prepared for Engg. & got selected but due to some reasons I got Biotechnology Branch ( again Bio) in a private college.
But still I was studying Maths & Computers in parallel coz of my interest.  I worked hard (just to score in Bio) & I got distinction marks in B.E. (Biotechnology).

Now I m working in a Software Company as a Tech Lead (I have only 1.5 yrs of Experience in Software Ind.) & two NIT passout Engg. who scored much more than me r working under me.

Now what will u say, am I very intelligent??????

I think anyone can be like me or more brilliant than me, it depends on his way of study & thinking.

To remember things u can make thing easier like in maths, just to remember, 

SinA = Perpendicular/ Hypotenuse
CosA = Base/ Hypotenuse
TanA = Perpendicular/ Base
CotA = 1/ TanA
......

I just remembered short form like

PBP/ HHB

& just by inverting it (HHB / PBP) will give u CosecA, SecA & CotA.

So, just make ur own easier way to remember & understand and be a good learner, scorer.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Well said...
esp i like ur siggy...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

n2casey said:


> Well, this is my personal experience that average marks (60-65%) or more than average is OK. We shud work hard, not to *rattafy*  but to understand things properly.
> 
> From 6th Std I decided to become an Engg. From 4th Std I was very much interested in Maths, but I was very poor in Bio (Even I hated bio a lot coz I hate *rattafication*). After 10th Std I have chosen my Subjects as Math, Physics & Chemistry so finally got rid of Bio. I scored good in 10th & 12th & after 12th I prepared for Engg. & got selected but due to some reasons I got Biotechnology Branch ( again Bio) in a private college.
> But still I was studying Maths & Computers in parallel coz of my interest. I worked hard (just to score in Bio) & I got distinction marks in B.E. (Biotechnology).
> ...


 
Well i agree by ur post..& i even agree dat hardworking do works 2 get good marks
so, shud i assume dat those who gets very less marks do not work hard or has less understanding


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> Well i agree by ur post..& i even agree dat hardworking do works 2 get good marks


Cant argue for that... You are rite...


			
				KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> so, shud i assume dat *those who gets very less marks do not work hard or has less understanding*


But sometimes even a hard worker too got low marks...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 13, 2008)

folks plz dont worry. its not necessary to get good marks in the examinations to prove you are intelligent.
to prove whether you are intelligent or not you only have to shake a bit and visit a pathologist.
trust me ... if you dont ... jus read THIS THREAD
if u have a good healthy count then you are intelligent


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

Well. In my opinion there are a lot of factors. Many which we we do not know of.

I used to be and am sharp. Now I aint boasting but I feel that underestimating oneself and saying that I am not good is so passe.

Alright; I used to get good marks(not great) in my primary levels. Sometimes I topped but I was most of the time in the top5 among 50s. In my 7-8 my marks got lesser (was bad in nepali  ) but still the positon was within top 5. In 10th I crapped up and got 74. I stood @ 15th postion.  But it didnt mean that I knew any less. Maybe I did not pay attention to fortify whatever I knew; maybe what I read nicely did not come in exams. Maybe I just got unlucky. I dont know. Perhaps I didnt work hard.

I was good in Science; fair enough in Maths; good in English(due to which I did not pay attention and didnt get the best marks  ).

In my 12th the situation worsened. I got 66% and barely passed maths (39  ). But I know more maths than our topper who scored in 80s. How? Strange, isnt it? And I'm serious. 
Our topper used to fail maths in 7-8. He used to come in 20s postion. By the time we reached 10 and then 12. He became one of the toppers. He memorised alot and worked hard. I failed to do so. He fortified his stuff. Whereas my castles were made up of sand.

Now I really hate when people say that..; Oh! hes a stupido, he just memorises and understands nothing! Common guys; Isnt working hard and being able to memorise also a commendable task? He deserves to be a topper.

Anyways, Ive given my 2cents.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

iinfi said:


> folks plz dont worry. its not necessary to get good marks in the examinations to prove you are intelligent.
> to prove whether you are intelligent or not you only have to shake a bit and visit a pathologist.
> trust me ... if you dont ... jus read THIS THREAD
> if u have a good healthy count then you are intelligent


 
^^ lolz

But dats not the ans 4 our doubts...



IronManForever said:


> Well. In my opinion there are a lot of factors. Many which we we do not know of.
> 
> I used to be and am sharp. Now I aint boasting but I feel that underestimating oneself and saying that I am not good is so passe.
> 
> ...


 
Hey ironman,where r u from(where do u live...) ???


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/632/nepalmaptopographyen7.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Sorry but cudn't readit it..the text is quite blurry......post in text...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

Offtopic:

^^ Duh!!  

C.3.2.2, BPKIHS, Ghopa Camp, Dharan, Sunsari, Koshi, EDR, Nepal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> ^^ Duh!!
> 
> C.3.2.2, BPKIHS, Ghopa Camp, *Dharan*, Sunsari, Koshi, EDR, Nepal.


 
Oh! thanx so u live in Dharan 

ahem..so back 2 the topic...

Now i conclude dat... 
1. Everybody *can become *a topper by hardwork(But dats not practical,otherwise we wud had 100/100 toppers in a class..remember the opposites)
2. Time can change a topper can become lower(in relation with point1)
3. The Term Talent comes here..talent is the only thing by which we r differentiated
for e.g: an Engineer,Docter,Artist,Sportsperson
4. Well Topper word in Education Environment means the person has got highest marks no matter how (by cheating or hardworking etc).So, this is not permanent..it flautuates.
5.& the power of perception is important 4 a topper....+ a goodluck
6.Even a dull student can become a topper if he follows point 1,even if he doesnt have intelligence....
7.No matter wat the above points says..2 b a topper u need a will power...bcoz 
they say if there is a will..there is a way.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 13, 2008)

i scored 87% in ssc and 88% in hsc.but personally i know that to be a topper you should be very selfish(academically) and afraid of exams or tests the hard work just comes from that fear.

now i'm in 2nd yr comp engineering and i score in 60-70% but that's only coz i don't fear exams any more.

but unless you don't care about the subject you'll never be the best in it.eg- i love my programming,networking,database,maths,mechanics hence i feel a compulsion to study them.
             ppl who don't love the subject and still score very high in it should never be proud of their marks!

just like technology.why do we feel the compulsion of reading about it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate Maths still score 80-85/100....... never consider it though coz for me, Maths sux.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha! In school, I used to top. .Don't know how! Never tried to do so.

While in Engg now, I struggle to get through each semester. No idea! And don't care much either.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

^^And u shudnt..... pursue your interest and make a career based on it...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2008)

the only thing u get from high marks n score is scholarship in case u r economically backward...nothing else.........its the subject thats more important than marks......jus a60-65% is enough...

all i can say be natural n progress toward ur future.......its the experience that shapes ur carrier.......even a electrical/mechanical engineer works in siftware company for sake of salary.....i think one can go high when he does a thing with interest


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 13, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^And u shudnt..... pursue your interest and make a career based on it...


 
much easier said than done 

_


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I hate Maths still score 80-85/100....... never consider it though coz for me, Maths sux.


 
But its my most favourate subject since class 10th and still now...
I like this subject coz its the only subject where u can score full marks...no deduction @ all...which is usually done in language subjects such as english...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

lol I get 90% marks in languages......


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ Depends on examiners too. Some examiners just dont give marks. THey have to cut some.  Thats why I never got good marks in Nepali either in school or in board exams. Nepali teachers are bit orthodox.


----------



## devilinearth (Oct 16, 2008)

I got 80% in 10th standard

After my 10th my father bought me a PC and also took internet connection.

I got 60% marks in 11th

My father cut my internet connection

I got 67% marks in 12th

I studied in Kendriya Vidyalaya from class 1 to class 12th,and i got the lowest % in my 11th and 12th class

In 2005 I joined for engineering

As i was staying in hostel,I didnt had PC in hostel.So I use to browse in college.

I got 62% marks in 1st year


In second year my father bought me a laptop

College provides wifi network of 2mbps speed in hostel and campus.

I scored 45% marks in 2nd year and few backpapers

In he third year I scored 48% marks with a few more backpapers

Now I am final year,I will be passed out by August 2008

Am trying to clear all my backpapers and doing well my present year.
My % of 2nd and third year is improved now.And am sure that i will passout with good percentage.

All this happened just because of my carelessness.I was always busy browsing,chatting,downloading,waching movies and all those new new things.

Toppers Brain is not extraordinary,they are also like us.But the difference is that they are commited to their work,which is study.

So if you are truly commited to somthing then you can shine in that field,whether it is studies or job or anything.


So this was my story


----------



## karmanya (Oct 16, 2008)

What I don't get is how people from Bihar and co. do so well.. I struggle to maintain that 96% while hostelers in my school just float by without seeming to do any work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2008)

devilinearth said:


> I studied in Kendriya Vidyalaya from class 1 to class 12th,


 
I also studied from there...



devilinearth said:


> Toppers Brain is not extraordinary,they are also like us.But the difference is that they are *commited to their work*,which is study.
> So if you are truly commited to somthing then you can shine in that field,whether it is studies or job or anything.


Dats what we call intrests of a person...if u have it a field no one cud stop u...
But point of carelessness doesnt come here..bcoz everybody know dat carelessness is dangerous....so its xcluded from this topic  term 



devilinearth said:


> So this was my story


 
well...good story i must say dat....


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

need a good taste to enjoy  

I have been both with times  Now average life is way better than on either extremes. You dont have to care about being nit picked for minute details.

It quite domain specific.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 18, 2008)

There's no such thing called topper's brain...the fundamental concept is that of a "brain". You have the power to use it, sharpen it, apply it the way you want...the design is at parity amongst toppers and failures...its just that some discover the knack of using it well...and some do not attempt to do so!


----------

